# A new PDF on Morelia spilota variegata/harrisoni



## Jessejn (Sep 15, 2021)

Morelia spilota variegata/harrisoni
Care guide.
It may need some more editing please let me know your thoughts thankyou





Facebook







lookaside.fbsbx.com


----------



## Herpetology (Sep 15, 2021)

May i ask where you get your information from? Sorry if this post comes off as rude, just mindblowing

--------------------------------------------------------------------

you focus proserpine like its the same sub species as either the darwin or Irian jaya, but its not even a sub species, its a locality of the coastal carpet python 

Pick one, because they're all quite different and have their own niche requirements




> When in fact usually only juvenile pythons are aggressive,
> 
> this is because they are so small and think everything is going to eat it,
> 
> ...



Why would an animal in fear be aggressive? perhaps you mean defensive.. the one trying to eat it or in this case "pick it up" is being intrusive/aggresive



> In captivity however it is recommended that you start a juvenile out on pinky’s and work your way up to hopper mice then onto larger prey such as working from small rat’s medium rat’s right through to xx large rat’s.



No decent keeper will tell you to start carpet pythons on pinky mice unless they're problem feeders or very very small



> some carpet python keepers have also been known to feed their pythons 4 to 5 month old rabbits although this is not recommended as it can cause digestive issues and or impaction.


HUH?!? you literally just wrote that they eat rabbits in the wild, Dont tell me the 1kg rabbits i feed my snake are gonna hurt it 



> With socialisation, regular gentle handling and respecting a carpet pythons needs they can be extremely docile and wonderful pets some are even willing to come up to you without you picking them up.



Its common amongst beginner keepers to think their snake wants to be picked up because they come over to smell the new smell, when in reality they're doing just that... Smelling the new smell



> _An example would include if you see a shed stuck on a branch it would be appropriate to reposition it in the enclosure to ensure it doesn’t happen again,_


I wouldn't think twice if a shed broke on a branch, I would just think it got snagged and ripped  Might look for any sharp splintered pieces




> Temperatures should not exceed these temperatures or it could result in the death of your carpet python.
> 
> Night time temperatures on both cool and hot end should range from 21 to 26 Celsius but must not drop bellow 20 Celsius.


 What happens if temps drop below 20?? MY ambient night temps get to 8 or 9 degrees for my adults




> an additional hygrometer is also necessary to monitor humidity levels within the enclosure.


Dont bother. If theres water in the enclosure and a sufficient heat source, there will be sufficient humidity




> The enclosures minimum size should not be less then 90x90x100 for juvenile carpet pythons.


(for arguments sake we will say 6-9mths old - juvenile) I would say a plastic tub over heat mat would be more appropriate, to a smaller enclosure maybe 45x45x60, 90x90x100 is too similar to what an adult goes in, I would just skip that and go from tub to 45x45x60 to a 120x60x60+








Sorry @Sdaji i ahve new contacts now  tim fulker my best friend now


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 15, 2021)

Herpetology said:


> May i ask where you get your information from? Sorry if this post comes off as rude, just mindblowing
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm not sure why I was tagged in this, but my favourite part was the bit where I was informed that human babies are aggressive! For all the extensive experience I have raising baby animals, I've hardly had a thing to do with human babies. I do know they're prone to vomiting and soiling themselves and crying incessantly, but how do they attack?

I'd give constructive feedback but my diplomacy skills honestly just are not good enough. I feel like it's important that someone give the necessary feedback here, but I really just don't want to deal with this...

I'll go this far... for the sake of not poisoning the reptile community, please, please do not release any care sheets. I would consider it completely irresponsible to give out anything like this and call it anything like 'advice' or 'guidelines' or anything other than satire with a clear disclaimer that it should never ever actually be followed.

Before giving advice to others it is important to first become highly experienced and knowledgeable. Gather some years of experience and do plenty of learning, it'll be a fun journey, and maybe one day you'll be ready to teach others


----------



## Friller2009 (Sep 16, 2021)

Sdaji said:


> I'm not sure why I was tagged in this, but my favourite part was the bit where I was informed that human babies are aggressive! For all the extensive experience I have raising baby animals, I've hardly had a thing to do with human babies. I do know they're prone to vomiting and soiling themselves and crying incessantly, but how do they attack?


They attack in many ways. They attack your sleep schedule, they attack you emotionally. And when they get teeth………


----------



## Sdaji (Sep 16, 2021)

Friller2009 said:


> They attack in many ways. They attack your sleep schedule, they attack you emotionally. And when they get teeth………



I always thought I'd been wise to avoid human babies. You've confirmed what I was already highly confident about.


----------



## hamishh34 (Sep 17, 2021)

Ahh tim faulkner, the man who cares more about his profile and pockets than the animals he claims to protect. 

@Herpetology you couldnt possibly be best friends with him. He's his own best friend


----------

